# Russia successfully tests 'unstoppable' 4,600mph hypersonic weapon



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 31, 2017)

Russia has launched five successful flights of a hypersonic jet that is capable of destroying an aircraft carrier with a single impact, according to a new report. 

The Zircon cruise missile travels between 3,800mph and 4,600mph - five to six times the speed of sound - and puts Russia 'half a decade' ahead of the US', the report says.









This makes it faster than any anti-missile system, including those that are expected to appear in the next two decades.  

All the available information about Zircon is based on rare comments from Russian officials and media leaks, which were not played down by the military and defense experts.

Dmitry Kornev, editor of Militaryrussia.ru, which collected the most complete profile on the Zircon missile, told RBTH that he believes the missiles were already launched from a Yasen-class attack submarine.

According to Kornev, this means that the engineers are close to successfully deploying the missiles on submarines, ships and on land. 

The missile is reportedly going to be deployed in 2018 on a number of submarines and large-class ships, which will be upgraded to fit Zircon. It will also be deployed on Russia’s sole aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov (after its reconstruction), on Lider-class destroyers, and on the Husky 5th generation submarine.

The fact Zircon will be launched from the Agat 3S14 universal platform, which is also used for Klub cruise missiles, means that it can be deployed virtually on any platform.

According to Deputy Prime Minister Dmitry Rogozin, who was the first high-ranking official to confirm the very fact of the missile’s ongoing tests, Zircon belongs to “a totally new generation of weapons” and is “guaranteed to bypass anti-missile defense systems.”

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zircon_(missile)


Sputnik.


----------



## R0H1T (May 31, 2017)

They also have the Brahmos II with speeds of up to Mach 7* 

*using *special super secret* Russian *sauce*, said that with a straight face.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 31, 2017)

Oh.. So it's not faster than light.. Therefore the US already has a counter.


----------



## Melvis (May 31, 2017)

Why?


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 31, 2017)

Melvis said:


> Why?



Because of NATO surrounding countries have anti-missile defense systems...


----------



## qubit (May 31, 2017)

jmcslob said:


> Oh.. So it's not faster than light.. Therefore the US already has a counter.


Agreed. Anything less than FTL is so meh.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 31, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Russia has launched five successful flights of a hypersonic jet that is capable of destroying an aircraft carrier with a single impact, according to a new report.
> 
> The Zircon cruise missile travels between 3,800mph and 4,600mph - five to six times the speed of sound - and puts Russia 'half a decade' ahead of the US', the report says.












caps if you are bored read Robert Sheckley. dont waste your time with russian cloaca news.



> In Paris, a Macron spokesman confirmed that the Russian state-funded *Sputnik news agency* and* RT TV* channel had been barred from having media access to him, describing them as a *“two-headed entity” which issued Russian state propaganda and fake news*.


from https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...uel-macron-banned-news-outlets-discrimination


----------



## R0H1T (May 31, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> caps if you are bored read Robert Sheckley. dont waste your time with russian cloaca news.
> 
> 
> from https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...uel-macron-banned-news-outlets-discrimination


So you're saying both the Hypersonic ventures are hoax?


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 31, 2017)

R0H1T said:


> So you're saying both the Hypersonic ventures are hoax?



As with Russian equipment in general, it may have albeit it may fly just in the opposite direction nor hit the right target probably, so they make out bedtime stories about they can.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 31, 2017)

R0H1T said:


> So you're saying both the Hypersonic ventures are hoax?


for now yes.
there is a long road to be walked till hypersonic becomes everyday.
tech that teoreticaly can do it has been developed and tested ww2 by germans. however setting everything up in just one device that can do hypersonic will take some more time.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 31, 2017)

R0H1T said:


> So you're saying both the Hypersonic ventures are hoax?


Not directed at me but I'll answer..
No, this is not a hoax.. Slightly exaggerated...eh probably
But it's basically a worthless idea at this stage in the game...
This system at those speeds would likely require an extremely straight trajectory... Making it's path predictable thus making it easily tagged by a laser.


----------



## Nuckles56 (May 31, 2017)

jmcslob said:


> Oh.. So it's not faster than light.. Therefore the US already has a counter.


damn it, that's what I was going to say


----------



## dorsetknob (May 31, 2017)

Hypesonic Missile
verse
Darpa = Railgun
Darpa = Laser 
(Both Radar Targeted)
And the Ghost of Ronnie Chuckles


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 31, 2017)

Naw this is old school tech. Lasers, Gauss Cannons, and Rail Guns are the future.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 31, 2017)

I wouldn't underestimate this news guys. Russia isn't China. They build good stuff. If this was leaked to the press you can bet your bottom dollar they have something better already developed. The darpa stuff we are developing is just that, developing. How many carriers do you see with a working anti-missile laser cannon. AFAIK they just got the first rail gun deployed and its not even designed for this. "ADAM" is still in development.

Personally I wouldn't want to gamble with the Russians.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 31, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wouldn't underestimate this news guys. Russia isn't China. They build good stuff. If this was leaked to the press you can bet your bottom dollar they have something better already developed. The darpa stuff we are developing is just that, developing. How many carriers do you see with a working anti-missile laser cannon. AFAIK they just got the first rail gun deployed and its not even designed for this. "ADAM" is still in development.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't want to gamble with the Russians.



To your point - The information released to the public by DARPA or our Armed Forces is no where near current. What little they do release is exactly what they want the public to know.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 1, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wouldn't underestimate this news guys. Russia isn't China. They build good stuff. If this was leaked to the press you can bet your bottom dollar they have something better already developed. The darpa stuff we are developing is just that, developing. How many carriers do you see with a working anti-missile laser cannon. AFAIK they just got the first rail gun deployed and its not even designed for this. "ADAM" is still in development.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't want to gamble with the Russians.


I sort of agree..
This isn't the first claim by them about these types of missiles.

I go back to "Why" myself and the only thing I can think of is they are literally trying the scare their way out of sanctions...


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2017)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> To your point - The information released to the public by DARPA or our Armed Forces is no where near current. What little they do release is exactly what they want the public to know.


Considering the stuff we do know about can vaporize the planet, any other weapons are pretty much meaningless to me. It's nothing more than the bloodthirsty playing with tax dollars.


----------



## JunkBear (Jun 1, 2017)

Man it must really pisses off the USA. They expense billions to deploy anti-missiles systems around the world and suddenly they are rendered useless by this weapon.

Did they finally created a weapon stronger than Chuck Norris!?


----------



## evernessince (Jun 1, 2017)

JunkBear said:


> Man it must really pisses off the USA. They expense billions to deploy anti-missiles systems around the world and suddenly they are rendered useless by this weapon.
> 
> Did they finally created a weapon stronger than Chuck Norris!?



Um lasers are much faster than this missile.  FYI the US military has been developing anti-missile laser technology since the 70s and it has lead to many advancements in interception capability.  They might be able to hit an unguarded target a good distance away from a US based defense system but just remember that the US Navy has Laser systems equipped to many ships.  FYI the above information is essentially propaganda, it isn't actual video or field test data.  Of course any country is going to tout it's upcoming weapons.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 1, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wouldn't underestimate this news guys. Russia isn't China. They build good stuff. If this was leaked to the press you can bet your bottom dollar they have something better already developed. The darpa stuff we are developing is just that, developing. How many carriers do you see with a working anti-missile laser cannon. AFAIK they just got the first rail gun deployed and its not even designed for this. "ADAM" is still in development.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't want to gamble with the Russians.


how many tomahawks was intersepted and shot down from russian's "almighty" c-300 and c-400 that secure air over russian basses in syria


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> how many tomahawks was intersepted and shot down from russian's "almighty" c-300 and c-400 that secure air over russian basses in syria


Considering that's an anti-aircraft system you are talking about, I don't assume many missiles were intercepted.



ZenZimZaliben said:


> To your point - The information released to the public by DARPA or our Armed Forces is no where near current. What little they do release is exactly what they want the public to know.


That's a given! With that being said the US has a slight problem with keeping secrets lately. I kinda doubt there isn't much that's unknown at this point about our current systems with the exception of mfg. process, tolerances and end capability. I mean the stealth bomber was announced to the public by the media before the military had even confirmed its existence. I dunno how old you are but that was a BIG DEAL when it happened and that was BEFORE the internet was mainstream.

The days of keeping stuff secrete like the good ole SR-71 program are long gone.



JunkBear said:


> Man it must really pisses off the USA. They expense billions to deploy anti-missiles systems around the world and suddenly they are rendered useless by this weapon.
> 
> Did they finally created a weapon stronger than Chuck Norris!?


Decent troll. However you had no bites. I give it a 5/10. Would have been a 7 if you got a bite.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 1, 2017)

USA is Already Deploying 
*Terminal High Altitude Area Defense* (*THAAD*), formerly *Theater High Altitude Area Defense*,

If it can target and hit a Re entering Ballistic missile ( which its Supposed to have this Capability )
Then there is a Very Good Chance it will take Down a Hyper sonic missile

 Only the USA Defense Department can confirm this Speculation 
So Sleep Easier people Team America World Police are already on the Job


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 1, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Considering that's an anti-aircraft system you are talking about, I don't assume many missiles were intercepted.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-400_missile_system#Base_statistics

Types of targets:[88][89][90]

Strategic bombers such as the B-1, B-2,[91] FB-111 and B-52H
Electronic warfare airplanes such as the EF-111A and EA-6
Reconnaissance airplanes such as the TR-1
Early-warning radar airplanes such as the E-3A and E-2C
Fighter airplanes such as the F-15, F-16, F-35[92] and F-22
*Strategic cruise missiles such as the **Tomahawk*
Ballistic missiles (range up to 3,500 km)[62]


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 1, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> USA is Already Deploying
> *Terminal High Altitude Area Defense* (*THAAD*), formerly *Theater High Altitude Area Defense*,
> 
> If it can target and hit a Re entering Ballistic missile ( which its Supposed to have this Capability )
> ...




THAAD wont protect against this weapon.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wouldn't underestimate this news guys. Russia isn't China. They build good stuff. If this was leaked to the press you can bet your bottom dollar they have something better already developed. The darpa stuff we are developing is just that, developing. How many carriers do you see with a working anti-missile laser cannon. AFAIK they just got the first rail gun deployed and its not even designed for this. "ADAM" is still in development.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't want to gamble with the Russians.



Should not underestimate China either, even more so with all the crap were buying from them.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 1, 2017)

erocker said:


> Considering the stuff we do know about can vaporize the planet, any other weapons are pretty much meaningless to me. It's nothing more than the bloodthirsty playing with tax dollars.



I agree our focus on weapons of mass destruction is pretty ridiculous. However a lot of that technology is now in our everyday lives. The Internet, RADAR, GPS, Microwaves, Encryption, Cell Networks, Jet Engines, and most important Duct Tape!!


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jun 2, 2017)

qubit said:


> Agreed. Anything less than FTL is so meh.


 And the mobile fusion reactor could be visible from orbit perhaps further(size).



ne6togadno said:


> for now yes.
> there is a long road to be walked till hypersonic becomes everyday.
> tech that teoreticaly can do it has been developed and tested ww2 by germans. however setting everything up in just one device that can do hypersonic will take some more time.


 
Actually ,quite the contrary ,it could take way less time for a one off .


----------



## laszlo (Jun 2, 2017)

i don't think is possible to keep a laser focused on a target with this speed... a focused emp will damage it but don't know if is possible to do it...

time to show the trb...


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 2, 2017)

1) I say the biggest problem of this missile is USSR build ships that carry it.
If you can detect a sub/ship before it launches, that sub/ship is DEAD.
2) I'm gussing here, but going over 3,5 Mach can't be fuel efficient thing to do (especially on low altitudes, if they planned to hide from radars that way).
So range of that thing can't be that big and if you can't get close enough to a target - that weapon is useless.
3) How to shoot down a missile : LINK


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 2, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> USA is Already Deploying
> *Terminal High Altitude Area Defense* (*THAAD*), formerly *Theater High Altitude Area Defense*,
> 
> If it can target and hit a Re entering Ballistic missile ( which its Supposed to have this Capability )
> ...



THAAD so far is more of a problematic project than anything else. They deploy it, but its usefulness is highly questionable.

Just like the US' mighty rocket shield to bring Kim Yung'un to his knees - all they have there today is the capability to take down one missile. Maybe. If lucky. Project is over 20 years old now. Main issue is that rockets versus rockets is by design super ineffective and hard to achieve. Its like throwing rocks at flying rocks.

So Russia successfully testing this kind of system, is the same as North Korea telling the world they've now got nuclear missiles that can actually fly and guns that are actually loaded - Propaganda. Mostly for internal use, we are just the bystanders here, upholding the status quo.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 2, 2017)

Reminds me of Star wars defense program arguments from the Reagan era.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 2, 2017)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Reminds me of Star wars defense program arguments from the Reagan era.



That's the one I mentioned too, the missile shield is basically the implementation of it because satellite was never gonna work out  10 missile tests, 9 fails, 1 successful - so if anyone launches two nukes simultaneously, its 100% useless. If they fire one, it's 90% useless.


----------



## r9 (Jun 2, 2017)

It's ridiculous how much money are been spend for developing weapons.
Everybody is talking about peace while we spend money that can definitely be put to better use.
And developing weapons for peace is like fucking for virginity.


----------



## dozenfury (Jun 2, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> That's the one I mentioned too, the missile shield is basically the implementation of it because satellite was never gonna work out  10 missile tests, 9 fails, 1 successful - so if anyone launches two nukes simultaneously, its 100% useless. If they fire one, it's 90% useless.



It's not really designed for a large scale attack, more for rogue (Iran, NK) states launching a few.  The numbers you are saying don't really apply since these were tests that happened over many years and gradually improved.  That doesn't mean that 9 of 10 will miss.  In a large scale world war with China or Russia the northern hemisphere would look like Mars regardless of missile or anti-missile tech just by sheer volume.  The US from what I've read only has 36 interceptors and the big powers have thousands of warheads (China fewer, but larger ones).

As far as tech, post-breakup Russia has been pretty open about bragging about their tech, vs. the USSR which was super-secretive.  I think that's due to their desire to export.  The US is always quite a few years beyond anything even leaked, on top of the DARPA projects that leak.  The SR-71 and stealth fighters were in use years before ever being made public, just for a couple of examples.  It seems like the status quo right now is that, Russia bragging and being open about their latest military tech, and the US publically looking behind while quietly being ahead.  In the cat and mouse game I'd rather be in that situation if war broke out.  There isn't much advantage to having better tech if being open about it, since if the US announced they had anti-hypersonic missile defenses in use, it would just cause Russia to develop another generation to counter that. and so on.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 2, 2017)

dozenfury said:


> It's not really designed for a large scale attack, more for rogue (Iran, NK) states launching a few.  The numbers you are saying don't really apply since these were tests that happened over many years and gradually improved.  That doesn't mean that 9 of 10 will miss.  In a large scale world war with China or Russia the northern hemisphere would look like Mars regardless of missile or anti-missile tech just by sheer volume.  The US from what I've read only has 36 interceptors and the big powers have thousands of warheads (China fewer, but larger ones).



That's the whole thing though - deterrence strategies only work if you can launch enough nukes to create a total wasteland. If you do not have the capability to do that you simply don't launch ever period, nor is any threat of doing so going to have any weight. That in itself makes any missile shield that can't stop EVERYTHING, inherently strategically useless.

If NK or Iran ever launched something they would launch many many warheads because it'll be the last thing they'll ever do - either last resort, response or first strike to achieve world domination. There aren't any other flavours.

Also keep in mind the possibility of launching many warheads of which the vast majority is a fake warhead - useless missile shield 101.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jun 2, 2017)

r9 said:


> It's ridiculous how much money are been spend for developing weapons.
> Everybody is talking about peace while we spend money that can definitely be put to better use.
> And developing weapons for peace is like fucking for virginity.


Yes it is ridiculous but sad story bro , I can't say much how more etc a one weapon costs but, because the money it's just a " how much did it cost if we put it in money(I'd like to come think of it as a fun fact).
Le: autospellcorctejjtfjdjsjwieiih-6-^_°^


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 2, 2017)

r9 said:


> It's ridiculous how much money are been spend for developing weapons.
> Everybody is talking about peace while we spend money that can definitely be put to better use.
> And developing weapons for peace is like fucking for virginity.



You only need one fool to pull the trigger, and this planet has many fools that would love to, this is the paradox of peace. 

The moment the US dropped a couple of actual nukes, was the push the world needed to not ever engage into a world war until today.

Blame human nature, I guess


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 3, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> That's the one I mentioned too, the missile shield is basically the implementation of it because satellite was never gonna work out  10 missile tests, 9 fails, 1 successful - so if anyone launches two nukes simultaneously, its 100% useless. If they fire one, it's 90% useless.


The negative propaganda surrounding that is all pure fiction, you know the old misleading news route.  From what i remember the tests were "mostly successful" according to live news, but paper news told a different story.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 3, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> THAAD wont protect against this weapon.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 4, 2017)

I wish they'd spend all the money they spend now to fight each other, to deflect space objects that could potentially impact Earth...


----------



## revin (Jun 4, 2017)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> To your point - The information released to the public by DARPA or our Armed Forces is no where near current. What little they do release is exactly what they want the public to know.


This is so true. I worked on many projects from back in the 80's that led up to the newest mag launch and rail gun systems that we were working on when I retired in 2012.
Only after the "public" release of information was I able to even speak about a few years ago here at TPU in another thread.
The main unit I worked on was for the huge control system for the mag launch. Was the size of 3 7ft. refrigerators, all aluminum.
There is a LOT more in the works for the us security systems that is really advanced into the star wars future.


----------



## medi01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Cause S400 in Siria was so effective against US Tomahawks. (1983).
/grin

1966
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_SR-71_Blackbird

PS
Couldn't help...


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 7, 2017)

jmcslob said:


> This system at those speeds would likely require an extremely straight trajectory... Making it's path predictable thus making it easily tagged by a laser.



Not to mention that shifting the trajectory of an object moving that fast would be quite hard... it's called momentum.


----------



## revin (Jun 7, 2017)

I remembered back in the '90's we were making "_replacement parts_" for the shuttle's.
Couldn't figure out why some had changed especially in size.
Turn's out it was the X37.
Some times you just never know what's what even right under your nose.
Remember that the DoD gave NASA 2 very high resolution satellites, it's not that they didn't need them, it's just a lot has advanced in the last decade or so.
I do know there's a lot more in the pipeline...................................................


----------

